# "kiss from a rose" (SEAL) fingerstyle solo guitar cover



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends,

just a simple tryout of Seal's wonderful song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Au_PLX0dZI

Greetz & all the best from hamburg,

Jimmy


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice. I love that song. Seal had a really great acoustic version of that song at one time.


----------

